# iPod pour Windaube! C'est officiel



## aurel99 (30 Octobre 2001)

selon le site CLUBIC:
&lt;&lt;
Apple se tourne vers Windows 
Publié le 29/10/2001 par kalyst
Il y a 5 jours Apple lançait son premier lecteur MP3 mais malheureusement celui-ci était annoncé comme uniquement compatible avec les ordinateurs de la pomme. 

Et bien Steve Jobs a déclaré aujourd'hui que réserver l'iPod aux seuls ordinateurs Apple limiterait son potentiel si bien qu'une version compatible Windows du logiciel devrait être prochainement développée. 
Une bien bonne nouvelle si l'on considère les excellentes caractéristiques de ce produit qui est entre autres le premier baladeur MP3 à utiliser l'interface IEEE1394 pour le transfert des fichiers. 

Cependant, ce cher Steve Jobs ne doit pas trop tarder s'il veut que son produit soit un succés en sachant que des produits similaires notamment chez Creative Labs doivent arriver prochainement sur le marché.
&gt;&gt;

Plutot raisonnable d'un point de vu soussous dnas la popoche.


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Octobre 2001)

Tu devrais aller lire le même post qui se trouve, quoi, quatre lignes plus bas ?


----------



## aurel99 (30 Octobre 2001)

SORRY!


----------

